# Any fast charge kernels out there?



## bovineyard (Sep 4, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a fast charge kernel for the Nexus 7? I haven't seen one yet myself.

My devices: Nexus 7 & GNex Toro


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

bovineyard said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a fast charge kernel for the Nexus 7? I haven't seen one yet myself.
> 
> My devices: Nexus 7 & GNex Toro


I don't think there are any kernels at the moment that have the Fast Charge feature. Went on XDA to find a fast charge kernel and came up with nothing. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

